# Need some girl help



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok im not the best at all with girls...im a senior in highschool...I have been talking with this girl on aim for a while..and i sent her a text saying.....so how was your day? then she put....Its going. cant wait till schools out tho...sure il be seeing alot of you....if you know what i mean.... want to help me read into this...In school today before i texted her she rubbed my back in the hallway...so i am kinda clueless on what to do at all...some help someone please?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Xemisions said:


> Ok im not the best at all with girls...im a senior in highschool...I have been talking with this girl on aim for a while..and i sent her a text saying.....so how was your day? then she put....Its going. cant wait till schools out tho...sure il be seeing alot of you....if you know what i mean.... want to help me read into this...In school today before i texted her she rubbed my back in the hallway...so i am kinda clueless on what to do at all...some help someone please?


Lol are you kidding me? She's totally diggin you kid. Just keep doing what you're doing, don't change it up unless you're gonna move up to getting her stuff. Even that is tricky lol. I wouldn't worry about jack though, especially if she's already PLANNING you after school lol Give a whole new meaning for craming for a test


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Ok im not the best at all with girls...im a senior in highschool...I have been talking with this girl on aim for a while..and i sent her a text saying.....so how was your day? then she put....Its going. cant wait till schools out tho...sure il be seeing alot of you....if you know what i mean.... want to help me read into this...In school today before i texted her she rubbed my back in the hallway...so i am kinda clueless on what to do at all...some help someone please?


Lol are you kidding me? She's totally diggin you kid. Just keep doing what you're doing, don't change it up unless you're gonna move up to getting her stuff. Even that is tricky lol. I wouldn't worry about jack though, especially if she's already PLANNING you after school lol Give a whole new meaning for craming for a test








[/quote]

but im still clueless on what to do...i mean just act like i always did? should i ask her if she wants to hang out? i have a hookah and she digs that....but i just dont know what to do


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Seems like you dont have to do anything but keep being yourself. By the way she talks, looks like she already has it planned.







Just go with the flow.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

she obviously likes you for YOU so dont change!!!


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> she obviously likes you for YOU so dont change!!!


From what i know "Me" is the quiet guy in school who everyone thinks is gonna bring a gun to school and kill everyone...

She came to school last year..since i first met her i have liked her....she got a bf had him for a year...dumped him and now seems interested in me....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xemisions said:


> she obviously likes you for YOU so dont change!!!


From what i know "Me" is the quiet guy in school who everyone thinks is gonna bring a gun to school and kill everyone...

She came to school last year..since i first met her i have liked her....she got a bf had him for a year...dumped him and now seems interested in me....
[/quote]
Oooh rebound?


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> she obviously likes you for YOU so dont change!!!


From what i know "Me" is the quiet guy in school who everyone thinks is gonna bring a gun to school and kill everyone...

She came to school last year..since i first met her i have liked her....she got a bf had him for a year...dumped him and now seems interested in me....
[/quote]
Oooh rebound?
[/quote]

Well she dumped him before last summer...so i dont know if its rebound...who knows...we just started talking earlier this summer


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

dont change who you are since she obviously likes you this way

just be a little more agressive and dont be so shy when you talk to her

be confident when you ask her out. avoid saying "uhh" and "sooooo" etc these make you sound unsure/indecisive


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

phreakah said:


> dont change who you are since she obviously likes you this way
> 
> just be a little more agressive and dont be so shy when you talk to her
> 
> be confident when you ask her out. avoid saying "uhh" and "sooooo" etc these make you sound unsure/indecisive


When should i ask her out? I mean should i talk to her more for a while? should i ask out in person? im seriously clueless


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

check it... act ya self and play it cool, dont get nervous cuz thats when u f*ck up. treat her how u been treating her cuz she obviously likes it. Maybe step ya game up a little bit buy here sum flowers when you guys are hanging out. If it seems right sneak a kiss in... youll know when to. If that goes all as planned then u mite be gettin it in


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> check it... act ya self and play it cool, dont get nervous cuz thats when u f*ck up. treat her how u been treating her cuz she obviously likes it. Maybe step ya game up a little bit buy here sum flowers when you guys are hanging out. If it seems right sneak a kiss in... youll know when to. If that goes all as planned then u mite be gettin it in


Just the only thing is we dont hang out...only talk on internet soo far... Last year she dated starting varsity qb....thought she was bitch...but then once i got to know her she nice


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh man, take the rebound, run down the court and jam that sh*t!


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Oh man, take the rebound, run down the court and jam that sh*t!


I was actually kinda wanting a genuine relationship...not just a f*ck her and chuck her kinda thing....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

obviously she likes you for you.... so don't start trying to be something you're not.

just keep going the way you have... she pretty obviously likes you and it sounds like she's doing some heavy flirting. i think she sounds like a slightly aggressive girl so she may actually make the first move.

hanging out is definately a step in the right direction. go to a movie as friends... go to the mall.... whatever. just make it very casual. at some point she may go 'hey, what are "we"' and thats definately the time to broach the subject if you're timid about the whole process.


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

man that would rock....so that movie...kinda to formal for me to start...can you think of anything more casual...lol...i know a movie is very casual..


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Xemisions said:


> Oh man, take the rebound, run down the court and jam that sh*t!


I was actually kinda wanting a genuine relationship...not just a f*ck her and chuck her kinda thing....
[/quote]








Man, I was obviously kidding. First off, do you live in a city, suburbs or rural area?


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

if u know her in person ask her to hang out... and sh*t she was sayin


> cant wait till schools out tho...sure il be seeing alot of you....if you know what i mean


take her up on that


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Oh man, take the rebound, run down the court and jam that sh*t!


I was actually kinda wanting a genuine relationship...not just a f*ck her and chuck her kinda thing....
[/quote]

:laugh: Man, I was obviously kidding. First off, do you live in a city, suburbs or rural area?
[/quote]

Outskirts of a small city....


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Xemisions said:


> Oh man, take the rebound, run down the court and jam that sh*t!


I was actually kinda wanting a genuine relationship...not just a f*ck her and chuck her kinda thing....
[/quote]

:laugh: Man, I was obviously kidding. First off, do you live in a city, suburbs or rural area?
[/quote]

Outskirts of a small city....
[/quote]

That can be good an bad.

Secondly, no age in profile, so whats the age?


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Oh man, take the rebound, run down the court and jam that sh*t!


I was actually kinda wanting a genuine relationship...not just a f*ck her and chuck her kinda thing....
[/quote]

:laugh: Man, I was obviously kidding. First off, do you live in a city, suburbs or rural area?
[/quote]

Outskirts of a small city....
[/quote]

That can be good an bad.

Secondly, no age in profile, so whats the age?
[/quote]
Were both 18


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Xemisions said:


> man that would rock....so that movie...kinda to formal for me to start...can you think of anything more casual...lol...i know a movie is very casual..


casual.... hmmm... well movie is about as casual as it gets. give her an IM or whatever: im going to the mall/to get something to eat/whatever, wanna come along?

don't make it sound date-ish. just like you're bored and wanna go do something with a friend.

1st and foremost, be a friend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

So you can drive? Good stuff.

I would keep playing it cool until she comes out a little more. Offer to do things for her like drive her somewhere (dance, football game) and try to talk to her a little more.

Find out more about her too, or atleast if you know somethings, use them. It is key. Shows you are, and that you are willing to put the time and effort into it, she is special and worth it.

This is just my opinion tho, and IME, its always been the right route to take.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

ask her to grab something to eat after school. nothing big, just going to the local fast food joint with probably the rest of the school...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ask her out to lunch during the day

play it smooth... she already likes you! now its the maintenence phase!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ask her over like now then whip it out and she'll take it.
wes


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

a hs senior posting on the internet for girl help

you're a f*cking pansy


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Fresh said:


> a hs senior posting on the internet for girl help
> 
> you're a f*cking pansy


LOL whats up bro? long time no talk


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

edit before the girls kick my ass also.
wes


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Fresh said:


> a hs senior posting on the internet for girl help
> 
> you're a f*cking pansy


Sounds like someone isnt getting any...lighten up man...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Fresh said:


> a hs senior posting on the internet for girl help
> 
> you're a f*cking pansy


awww someones sexually frustrated

be nice. just cuz you aren't getting any doesn't mean you need to take your c*ck aggression out on the kid.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> a hs senior posting on the internet for girl help
> 
> you're a f*cking pansy


awww someones sexually frustrated

be nice. just cuz you aren't getting any doesn't mean you need to take your c*ck aggression out on the kid.
[/quote]

alright thanks. like you would have a clue on any1's life cuz this isnt the internet or anything


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Fresh said:


> a hs senior posting on the internet for girl help
> 
> you're a f*cking pansy


awww someones sexually frustrated

be nice. just cuz you aren't getting any doesn't mean you need to take your c*ck aggression out on the kid.
[/quote]

alright thanks. like you would have a clue on any1's life cuz this isnt the internet or anything
[/quote]

seriously. you don't have to be a dick and get all defensive.... the guy asked a question and you don't have to get miffy about it and you REALLY don't have to get nasty at me especially when what i said was lighthearted and kidding.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

here you go

I am going to start giving this link as a generic reply to all the "need girl help" threads from now on

http://www.panix.com/~piglet/muff-diving.faq


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> here you go
> 
> I am going to start giving this link as a generic reply to all the "need girl help" threads from now on
> 
> http://www.panix.com/~piglet/muff-diving.faq


Hahahahaha...well I dont think sex was in the picture quite yet being that hes still in high school...and theyre not even together yet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> here you go
> 
> I am going to start giving this link as a generic reply to all the "need girl help" threads from now on
> 
> http://www.panix.com/~piglet/muff-diving.faq


Jewels needs a muff diving guide :rasp:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> here you go
> 
> I am going to start giving this link as a generic reply to all the "need girl help" threads from now on
> 
> http://www.panix.com/~piglet/muff-diving.faq


Jewels needs a muff diving guide :rasp:
[/quote]

Awwww man at least I have experience.. when was the last time you did it ? I dunno, maybe you chewed your way out of your mom


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> here you go
> 
> I am going to start giving this link as a generic reply to all the "need girl help" threads from now on
> 
> http://www.panix.com/~piglet/muff-diving.faq


Jewels needs a muff diving guide :rasp:
[/quote]

Awwww man at least I have experience.. when was the last time you did it ? I dunno, maybe you chewed your way out of your mom :laugh:
[/quote]

Ye of little faith \







/


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> here you go
> 
> I am going to start giving this link as a generic reply to all the "need girl help" threads from now on
> 
> http://www.panix.com/~piglet/muff-diving.faq


Hahahahaha...well I dont think sex was in the picture quite yet being that hes still in high school...and theyre not even together yet.
[/quote]

Are you kidding?? This girl is BEGGING for the c*ock. Dude, take the girl out to dinner and a movie then ignore her for a few days. Make her come to you. They always want what they can't have or they think they can't have. Its human nature. You gotta get over the nervousness to. Be yourself, be funny and for God's sake, be a MAN.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oscar5001 said:


> here you go
> 
> I am going to start giving this link as a generic reply to all the "need girl help" threads from now on
> 
> http://www.panix.com/~piglet/muff-diving.faq


Hahahahaha...well I dont think sex was in the picture quite yet being that hes still in high school...and theyre not even together yet.
[/quote]

Are you kidding?? This girl is BEGGING for the c*ock.
[/quote]

Post when you come back down from fantasyland and into reality.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Definately do what you're doing now man. She likes ya, hopefully more than a friend. Start talking about a movie preview you saw that looked cool. Find out what type of movie she likes, usually comedies are good to go to... Nothing like a little laughter to make it an easier night.

Movies on first dates are kinda bad idea for someone you don't know, cause then you cannot talk to them. You just sit next to them, afterwards though you do have something to talk about. It seems you already know her though, so maybe asking her if she'd like to grab some food and see a movie.

When you're talking just bring up a movie like (but don't just Blurt this out) "yeah i definately want to see that movie [insert movie title here]. it looks pretty good or funny" and she'll be like "Yeah I want to see that too" then you just be like "you want to see it saturday?" and boom that easy. Don't make things to difficult, thats the one thing guys do is make talking to girls too difficult.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> here you go
> 
> I am going to start giving this link as a generic reply to all the "need girl help" threads from now on
> 
> http://www.panix.com/~piglet/muff-diving.faq


Hahahahaha...well I dont think sex was in the picture quite yet being that hes still in high school...and theyre not even together yet.
[/quote]

Oh yeah, it's not like I actually read what he wrote closely









I just saw that ne needs "girl help"


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

once you are in her friends list youll never get out....so make your move


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> once you are in her friends list youll never get out....so make your move


oh if that were only true the boy would be home free!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Xemisions said:


> Ok im not the best at all with girls...im a senior in highschool...I have been talking with this girl on aim for a while..and i sent her a text saying.....so how was your day? then she put....Its going. cant wait till schools out tho...sure il be seeing alot of you....if you know what i mean.... want to help me read into this...In school today before i texted her she rubbed my back in the hallway...so i am kinda clueless on what to do at all...some help someone please?


She Likes You. just be yourself and take it slow..


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> once you are in her friends list youll never get out....so make your move


oh if that were only true the boy would be home free!
[/quote]

he does have kind of a point. you don't want to get to be the "best guy friend like my big brother" category, because thats about as much fun as slamming your dong in a sliding glass door. When you're talking with her you need to keep flirting and at least try to steer towards your goal of going out as more than friends. and for the love of god dont' ever say she's your best friend, at least before you're dating


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

Boobah said:


> he does have kind of a point. you don't want to get to be the "best guy friend like my big brother" category, because thats about as much fun as slamming your dong in a sliding glass door. When you're talking with her you need to keep flirting and at least try to steer towards your goal of going out as more than friends. and for the love of god dont' ever say she's your best friend, at least before you're dating


 very true and it sucks when u are the "big brother" cuz theres noooo way u can get down those panties. it happend to me when i was sellin the herb and all the girls i was dealin too wanted me and sh*t..
i waited and eventually became the "big brother" and watched all that fine p*ssy pass


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> very true and it sucks when u are the "big brother" cuz theres noooo way u can get down those panties.


Well, unless you live in Arkansas - then the ONLY way you're getting it is if you're her actual biological big brother


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

i have the same problem







i just dont know what to say







some hot girl at a store i go to, was like i know you want something else (she allways tell me stuff like that) when i was buying something she keeped saying that. and i wanted to say i want you







but i didn't


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

step up


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

i like her alot







but i cant tell her how i feel


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

you have the ball in the court you have the power she doesnt know you like here but you know that she likes you so what the deal


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

i'm a p*ssy when it comes to talking to girls







i dont know whats wrong with me


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Man, you are a senior in HS, you should know what to do...

just go along with her... and remember, YOU DONT CARE EITHER WAY... chix cannot get away from that...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

teamevil said:


> i'm a p*ssy when it comes to talking to girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...












maybe practicing in front of the mirror will help??


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> he does have kind of a point. you don't want to get to be the "best guy friend like my big brother" category, because thats about as much fun as slamming your dong in a sliding glass door. When you're talking with her you need to keep flirting and at least try to steer towards your goal of going out as more than friends. and for the love of god dont' ever say she's your best friend, at least before you're dating


 very true and it sucks when u are the "big brother" cuz theres noooo way u can get down those panties. it happend to me when i was sellin the herb and all the girls i was dealin too wanted me and sh*t..
i waited and eventually became the "big brother" and watched all that fine p*ssy pass








[/quote]

dude.... i've dated "big brothers" before. they tend to be the best kind of relationships cuz its so freaking comfortable just talking and stuff. i don't know about other girls, but guys who are like my best friends end up being some of the better relationships i've ever had. you just have to step up and move the relationship across that 'friends/friends but more' line.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

teamevil said:


> i like her alot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, it may be really hard to do, but seriously she needs to know how you feel about her because she is obviously making it clear about how she feels about you.

You may not have to come right out and say it..(although that would get it over with real fast)
If you just hang out with her and keep doing that, i'm sure things will get figured out on there own.

Go for it dude She's waiting for ya


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> he does have kind of a point. you don't want to get to be the "best guy friend like my big brother" category, because thats about as much fun as slamming your dong in a sliding glass door. When you're talking with her you need to keep flirting and at least try to steer towards your goal of going out as more than friends. and for the love of god dont' ever say she's your best friend, at least before you're dating


 very true and it sucks when u are the "big brother" cuz theres noooo way u can get down those panties. it happend to me when i was sellin the herb and all the girls i was dealin too wanted me and sh*t..
i waited and eventually became the "big brother" and watched all that fine p*ssy pass








[/quote]

dude.... i've dated "big brothers" before. they tend to be the best kind of relationships cuz its so freaking comfortable just talking and stuff. i don't know about other girls, but guys who are like my best friends end up being some of the better relationships i've ever had. you just have to step up and move the relationship across that 'friends/friends but more' line.
[/quote]

BROTHERLY LOVE


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> he does have kind of a point. you don't want to get to be the "best guy friend like my big brother" category, because thats about as much fun as slamming your dong in a sliding glass door. When you're talking with her you need to keep flirting and at least try to steer towards your goal of going out as more than friends. and for the love of god dont' ever say she's your best friend, at least before you're dating


 very true and it sucks when u are the "big brother" cuz theres noooo way u can get down those panties. it happend to me when i was sellin the herb and all the girls i was dealin too wanted me and sh*t..
i waited and eventually became the "big brother" and watched all that fine p*ssy pass








[/quote]

dude.... i've dated "big brothers" before. they tend to be the best kind of relationships cuz its so freaking comfortable just talking and stuff. i don't know about other girls, but guys who are like my best friends end up being some of the better relationships i've ever had. you just have to step up and move the relationship across that 'friends/friends but more' line.
[/quote]

that's not what i'm talking about. I have girl friends that are so tight it would just be freakin wierd if we hooked up. They can be good relationships but the facts are they're more than likely not going to last. Majority of girls that are that tight with me wouldn't be willing to risk that by dating, and neither would i. The point is he's not trying to be her best buddy big brother, so he shouldn't try to be.


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

i cant do it







ill try, maybee ill practicing in front of the mirror


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

teamevil said:


> i cant do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just dont studder


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> i cant do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just dont studder
[/quote]

Tuh-tuh-tuh-TODAY J?UNIOR!


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

ill try next time i see her


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Boobah said:


> that's not what i'm talking about. I have girl friends that are so tight it would just be freakin wierd if we hooked up. They can be good relationships but the facts are they're more than likely not going to last. Majority of girls that are that tight with me wouldn't be willing to risk that by dating, and neither would i. The point is he's not trying to be her best buddy big brother, so he shouldn't try to be.


weird. the guys i've dated i've been very very good friends with, i've ended up friends with in the end too.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

teamevil said:


> ill try next time i see her


just remember, dude - When a guy fingers a lady and then smells, licks, sucks the juice off his finger and sighs as if in heaven, she *knows* this is her lucky day.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> ill try next time i see her


just remember, dude - When a guy fingers a lady and then smells, licks, sucks the juice off his finger and sighs as if in heaven, she *knows* this is her lucky day.








[/quote]

ew


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am trying to help a guy; if I have to get a bit graphic, so be it ..


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ill try next time i see her


just remember, dude - When a guy fingers a lady and then smells, licks, sucks the juice off his finger and sighs as if in heaven, she *knows* this is her lucky day.








[/quote]

ew
[/quote]


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I am trying to help a guy; if I have to get a bit graphic, so be it ..


you should be banned from replying to any relationship help threads. you're going to get someone bitchslapped some day.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I am trying to help a guy; if I have to get a bit graphic, so be it ..


you should be banned from replying to any relationship help threads. you're going to get someone bitchslapped some day.
[/quote]

I am like the Chef on South Park (without the songs)


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i disagree with some of you. especially the chicks,. senior in high school definately wants sex. if he dont fill the hole someone else will.
wes


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

If you're havin' girl problems i feel bad for you son
I got 99 problems but a bitch ain't one

jk


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i disagree with some of you. especially the chicks,. senior in high school definately wants sex.* if he dont fill the hole someone else will.*wes


Yea dude that's exactly what I am talking about !!!

But he has to make sure the hole is lubricated first; If she isn't well lubricated, saliva works
too for starters..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i disagree with some of you. especially the chicks,. senior in high school definately wants sex. if he dont fill the hole someone else will.
> wes


whoa. what kind of sluts do/did they have in your school?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i disagree with some of you. especially the chicks,. senior in high school definately wants sex. if he dont fill the hole someone else will.
> wes


whoa. what kind of sluts do/did they have in your school?
[/quote]
lol usually hs girls are conservative about this issue


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Feeder_Phish said:


> i disagree with some of you. especially the chicks,. senior in high school definately wants sex. if he dont fill the hole someone else will.
> wes


whoa. what kind of sluts do/did they have in your school?
[/quote]
lol usually hs girls are conservative about this issue
[/quote]
that just means that they dont talk about it. undercover freak hoes.

tink all girls want there holes filled just as much as guys want to fill them. didnt you tell me you are a nympho?
wes


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i disagree with some of you. especially the chicks,. senior in high school definately wants sex. if he dont fill the hole someone else will.
> wes


whoa. what kind of sluts do/did they have in your school?
[/quote]
lol usually hs girls are conservative about this issue
[/quote]
that just means that they dont talk about it. undercover freak hoes.

tink all girls want there holes filled *way more *guys want to fill them. didnt you tell me you are a nympho?
wes
[/quote]

Corrected


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I totally agree with Wes and Jewelz... especially seniors... they want wiener... the younger ones (15-16) are a LITTLE more skeptical... but even then, you just have to put a little pressure on them...

of course, I wouldnt know... i have just heard...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Im willing to bet Jewelz and Wes die you


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I totally agree with Wes and Jewelz... especially seniors... they want wiener...  the younger ones (15-16) are a LITTLE more skeptical... but even then, you just have to put a little pressure on them...
> 
> of course, I wouldnt know... i have just heard...


my opinion is all sexually mature women love and crave sex.. but they rarely admit it, at least outside their circle of intimate friends, because they fear that they'll be labeled as "sluts" - like there is something wrong with desiring to perform a natural human function


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> i disagree with some of you. especially the chicks,. senior in high school definately wants sex. if he dont fill the hole someone else will.
> wes


whoa. what kind of sluts do/did they have in your school?
[/quote]
lol usually hs girls are conservative about this issue
[/quote]
that just means that they dont talk about it. undercover freak hoes.

tink all girls want there holes filled *way more *guys want to fill them. didnt you tell me you are a nympho?
wes
[/quote]

Corrected








[/quote]
ya thats better.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> that just means that they dont talk about it. undercover freak hoes.
> 
> tink all girls want there holes filled just as much as guys want to fill them. didnt you tell me you are a nympho?
> wes


okay i've been CALLED a nympho... and yes i like getting some as much as anyone else.

but i made a conscious decision not to have sex until i was out of highschool. stuff like that when you're in gradeschool is just complicated and distracting.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Tinkerbelle said:


> that just means that they dont talk about it. undercover freak hoes.
> 
> tink all girls want there holes filled just as much as guys want to fill them. didnt you tell me you are a nympho?
> wes


okay i've been CALLED a nympho... and yes i like getting some as much as anyone else.

but i made a conscious decision not to have sex until i was out of highschool. stuff like that when you're in gradeschool is just complicated and distracting.
[/quote]
see you didnt get it in high school and you're begging for it now.
wes


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I totally agree with Wes and Jewelz... especially seniors... they want wiener... the younger ones (15-16) are a LITTLE more skeptical... but even then, you just have to put a little pressure on them...
> 
> of course, I wouldnt know... i have just heard...


my opinion is all sexually mature women love and crave sex.. but they rarely admit it, at least outside their circle of intimate friends, because they fear that they'll be labeled as "sluts" - like there is something wrong with desiring to perform a natural human function
[/quote]

Mature women love and crave it... but the young are curious... and because so and so did it, "i wanna do it too"


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> see you didnt get it in high school and you're begging for it now.
> wes


ahahahha i don't have to beg.



Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Mature women love and crave it... but the young are curious... and because so and so did it, "i wanna do it too"


thats the worst reason ever.







so sad its true with a lot of impressionable young girls.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I totally agree with Wes and Jewelz... especially seniors... they want wiener... the younger ones (15-16) are a LITTLE more skeptical... but even then, you just have to put a little pressure on them...
> 
> of course, I wouldnt know... i have just heard...


my opinion is all sexually mature women love and crave sex.. but they rarely admit it, at least outside their circle of intimate friends, because they fear that they'll be labeled as "sluts" - like there is something wrong with desiring to perform a natural human function
[/quote]

Mature women love and crave it... but the young are curious... and because so and so did it, "i wanna do it too"
[/quote]

"sexually mature" can mean pretty much post-puberty...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I totally agree with Wes and Jewelz... especially seniors... they want wiener... the younger ones (15-16) are a LITTLE more skeptical... but even then, you just have to put a little pressure on them...
> 
> of course, I wouldnt know... i have just heard...


my opinion is all sexually mature women love and crave sex.. but they rarely admit it, at least outside their circle of intimate friends, because they fear that they'll be labeled as "sluts" - like there is something wrong with desiring to perform a natural human function
[/quote]

Mature women love and crave it... but the young are curious... and because so and so did it, "i wanna do it too"
[/quote]

"sexually mature" can mean pretty much post-puberty...
[/quote]

I think you're right...!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

> > Jewelz said:
> >
> >
> > > my opinion is all sexually mature women love and crave sex.. but they rarely admit it, at least outside their circle of intimate friends, because they fear that they'll be labeled as "sluts" - like there is something wrong with desiring to perform a natural human function
> ...


note the use of the word woman vs. the use of the word girl as in 'sexually mature girls'.... two totally different things there i think is what they were going for.

and considering that most girls go through puberty between 12 and 15..... i don't think a majority of girls that young are really responsible and ready for sex.

my thought is: if you are going to have sex, are you ready for the consequences, ANY CONESEQUENCES, that could come up. if the answer is 'no' then you're obviously not ready.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

what?!?! who cares about consequences, it's not like it's going to happen to you....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> and considering that most girls go through puberty between 12 and 15..... i don't think a majority of girls that young are really responsible and ready for sex.


Well, yeah, from the standpoint of society I think you are right.. but there is no denying that a lot of them start being "curious" at that age, and by curiousity I mean that the physical desire starts to form; of course if I had a daughter I'd try and do everything in my power to stop her from acting on that desire at such a young age


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> that's not what i'm talking about. I have girl friends that are so tight it would just be freakin wierd if we hooked up. They can be good relationships but the facts are they're more than likely not going to last. Majority of girls that are that tight with me wouldn't be willing to risk that by dating, and neither would i. The point is he's not trying to be her best buddy big brother, so he shouldn't try to be.


weird. the guys i've dated i've been very very good friends with, i've ended up friends with in the end too.
[/quote]

Casual Sex


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> what?!?! who cares about consequences, it's not like it's going to happen to you....


except pregnancy and stds, right?

most girls who are 12 and 15 probably aren't on birth control and don't have the means or the courage to go out to planned parenthood and get it for themselves so they're relying on condoms which can rip or have holes in them (most likely because the boy hasn't been told how to properly put one on).



BUBBA said:


> Casual Sex


no.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I was being sarcastic... but the sad thing is... MOST girls think that...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Tinkerbelle said:


> what?!?! who cares about consequences, it's not like it's going to happen to you....


except pregnancy and stds, right?

most girls who are 12 and 15 probably aren't on birth control and don't have the means or the courage to go out to planned parenthood and get it for themselves so they're relying on condoms which can rip or have holes in them (most likely because the boy hasn't been told how to properly put one on).



BUBBA said:


> Casual Sex


no.
[/quote]
yes


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> see you didnt get it in high school and you're begging for it now.
> wes


ahahahha i don't have to beg.

[/quote]

Yeah she's in college, the alcohol helps.

JK.

I know Tink will hate me for that one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

> Kids fuk as early as 6th grade now.


Yep, just ask MJ









How do you know this btw back, been cradle robbing lately?


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

teamevil said:


> i cant do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try practicing in front of your stuffed animals. Just line them all up like a little audience and spit your game.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Oscar5001 said:


> i cant do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try practicing in front of your stuffed animals. Just line them all up like a little audience and spit your game.:laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

teamevil said:


> i'm a p*ssy when it comes to talking to girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'
Im the same way...just get all quiet around them


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> > Kids fuk as early as 6th grade now.
> 
> 
> Yep, just ask MJ
> ...


Oh come on, 6th grade is way too old.

JK

Actually just know a few people that were active that young. I waited till high school, sophmore year when I was 15.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Yeah she's in college, the alcohol helps.
> 
> JK.
> 
> I know Tink will hate me for that one.


alcohol and i are not on speaking terms at the moment because of a party last weekend.

and yes, consider yourself hated.


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

Well thanks everyone..got back from her house a few ago...thanks for all your help everyone!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Xemisions said:


> Well thanks everyone..got back from her house a few ago...thanks for all your help everyone!


did you hit it?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

YEAH, TELL US... WTF, you just gonna come back and post "just got back... thanks" ?!?!?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

DEATAILS PLZ


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Xemisions said:


> Well thanks everyone..got back from her house a few ago...thanks for all your help everyone!


Well ??


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

appearantly nothing happened. he just sat there scared. now someone else is filling the hole.
wes


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Niiiice - hit it raw dog and bail, yo!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nothing happened, he probably went there and talked... LOL

she was ready to bang the hell out of him... and he probably opened his mouth...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Did you lube up your finger with soap and stick it in her anus ?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Yeah she's in college, the alcohol helps.
> 
> JK.
> 
> I know Tink will hate me for that one.


alcohol and i are not on speaking terms at the moment because of a party last weekend.

and yes, consider yourself hated.
[/quote]

Don't lie. College kids can only hate alcohol till 4pm, after that you gotta start drinking again.

Why you hating alcohol? What were you drinking?


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

Well i hope i made all of you proud...went there today...started making out...then went on from there


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Yeah she's in college, the alcohol helps.
> 
> JK.
> 
> I know Tink will hate me for that one.


alcohol and i are not on speaking terms at the moment because of a party last weekend.

and yes, consider yourself hated.
[/quote]

Don't lie. College kids can only hate alcohol till 4pm, after that you gotta start drinking again.

Why you hating alcohol? What were you drinking?
[/quote]

cuz i was really really drunk and when i get really really drunk i get really really cuddly. now i have a frat boy stalking me cuz he thinks i like him cuz i used him as a pillow when i couldn't stand up.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Xemisions said:


> Did you lube up your finger with soap and stick it in her anus ?


GAD DAYYMMN... LOL


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Xemisions said:


> Ok im not the best at all with girls...im a senior in highschool...I have been talking with this girl on aim for a while..and i sent her a text saying.....so how was your day? then she put....Its going. cant wait till schools out tho...sure il be seeing alot of you....if you know what i mean.... want to help me read into this...In school today before i texted her she rubbed my back in the hallway...so i am kinda clueless on what to do at all...some help someone please?


Lol are you kidding me? She's totally diggin you kid. Just keep doing what you're doing, don't change it up unless you're gonna move up to getting her stuff. Even that is tricky lol. I wouldn't worry about jack though, especially if she's already PLANNING you after school lol Give a whole new meaning for craming for a test








[/quote]

but im still clueless on what to do...i mean just act like i always did? should i ask her if she wants to hang out? i have a hookah and she digs that....but i just dont know what to do
[/quote]
You poor son of a bitch................................... Ask her if she wants to come over and suck on your hookah. Or smoke,







whatever.


----------

